# New Forum for us all...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://louiswalsh.lovinlouis.com/

Nice.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

You know ... what would be quite funny ... would be to "invade" a forum like that, and take it over.

Either talk about something completely unrelated, or take a really "unusual" view on something being discussed on the forum, and have 50 other people (in on the joke) all agreeing with the unusual view ...

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

im up for it


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> You know ... what would be quite funny ... would be to "invade" a forum like that, and take it over.
> 
> Either talk about something completely unrelated, or take a really "unusual" view on something being discussed on the forum, and have 50 other people (in on the joke) all agreeing with the unusual view ...
> 
> :twisted:


What about cabbages?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Irish Sancho said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > You know ... what would be quite funny ... would be to "invade" a forum like that, and take it over.
> ...


green ones, or white ones? It's as good a topic as any ...


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


Any colour...we can discuss their on the forum... :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Bring it on!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I think Kell must be a secret Louis fan :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: I think Kell must be a secret Louis fan :wink:


I think the secret might not be so much of a secret anymore ... :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

ronin said:


> Bring it on!


Ok I'm registered. Apparently the Administrator has to approve each new _member_... :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Registered too waiting to me moderated - hehe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

One of the moderator's of the Louis Walsh forum was on the X Factor last week and Louis gave her a 'yes' to get through to the next stage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

ok ive been "moderated" :roll: ....ill start the thread off

http://z14.invisionfree.com/Louis_Walsh_Online/index.php?showtopic=718

my god, what am i doing on a Friday night :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

c'mon, c'mon Mr Moderator ... lemme in ...

:lol:

This could be so much fun ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

... I'm in :wink: . Started posting on there also to get my post rating up   . Bye bye TT forum hello Loui Walsh forum :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are these people for real


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: absolutely no idea but it's worth a giggle


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> ... I'm in :wink: . Started posting on there also to get my post rating up   . Bye bye TT forum hello Loui Walsh forum :lol:


 :lol: It worked ... the plan worked ... bye bye Dotti ... :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

http://z14.invisionfree.com/Louis_Walsh ... wtopic=723

The new quizz is "Who did Louis call his little cabbage?" 

Lets see who gets it right.... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Just found my validation email ... somehow it had gone into my junk mail folder.

Who says computers aren't intelligent?

Right ... off to the new forum ... 

[edit] oooo, this is fun :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Still waiting for my validation  :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The most ever users was 1,159 on Aug 26 2006, 06:42 PM  :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> Still waiting for my validation  :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


CHECK that you junk mail filter hasn't grabbed the validation email. I registered last night, and the validation came through pretty much immediately ... but into my junk mail folder ..

LouieLouie


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Awaiting validation - let the games begin......


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for my validation  :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


LouieLouie ............................... I think you're taking this cloak and dagger stuff a bit far ................ what's up with TTonyTT? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> LouieLouie ............................... I think you're taking this cloak and dagger stuff a bit far ................ what's up with TTonyTT? :lol:
> 
> Hev x


LouieLouie could be my real name

TTonyTT could be my special deep undercover alter-ego ...

And how do we know your name is really "Hev" .. I mean, c'mon, who's ever heard of a REAL person called "Hev" ??

:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > LouieLouie ............................... I think you're taking this cloak and dagger stuff a bit far ................ what's up with TTonyTT? :lol:
> ...


 :lol: the ttoc website blew my cover  

Finally got validated ..................... then got into trouble for trying to post too many smilies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - where is their sense of humour? :roll: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, cabbage is getting old.....new topic?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Irish Sancho said:


> Ok, cabbage is getting old.....new topic?


Dashpods


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Irish Sancho said:


> Ok, cabbage is getting old.....new topic?


 [smiley=sick2.gif]

Hev x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Is "rachie" one of us ... or did we get a real-louis-fan posting on one of the threads on our new board?

btw, I think cabbage has a way to go yet.

I think cabbage has a way to go yet.

(yup - it always repeats on me .... :lol: )


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Is "rachie" one of us ... or did we get a real-louis-fan posting on one of the threads on our new board?


Thats what I was wondering....ah sure feck she's up for it anyhue...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Think I am getting somewhere :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Think I am getting somewhere :roll:


You're not half :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Think I am getting somewhere :roll:


with a cabbage?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Think I am getting somewhere :roll:
> ...


No a Church :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


*IN" a church ... now that's fun


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


 on the altar - even more fun :roll: 
:wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Now I feel bad



Our new best friend on the cabbage forum (Rachie) will miss the next broadcast of the show, 'cos it's not on until 10pm.

When she'll be in bed.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Do you want to tell us anything about your time as a choir boy ... when that funny lady with the hairy hands who always wore the white dress asked you to help her out after work???


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

LouieLouie ................... I mean TTonyTT  - come on then, spill, what DOES the F in LMFAO stand for (since it was PM'd to you)? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> LouieLouie ................... I mean TTonyTT  - come on then, spill, what DOES the F in LMFAO stand for (since it was PM'd to you)? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


 :lol:

He didn't actually tell me ... well, not in words of 4 letters anyway. 

I have to watch another TV show by someone called Gordon Ramsey if I want to find out apparently ... :?

He did want to know where the word had been used though ...

"Check the description of the smilie on your board, numbnuts ...."

I don't think he's quite playing with a full deck. But then, being a mod on a "lovinlouis" forum, I guess that's no real surprise. One of the other mods posted something about cabbages in another thread .... :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > LouieLouie ................... I mean TTonyTT  - come on then, spill, what DOES the F in LMFAO stand for (since it was PM'd to you)? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:
> ...


At this rate, we're gonna have the whole forum talking cabbages! :lol: :lol: :lol: ................ mind you, I've noticed some creeping into some of my posts here  

Hev x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> At this rate, we're gonna have the whole forum talking cabbages! :lol: :lol: :lol: ................ mind you, I've noticed some creeping into some of my posts here
> Hev x


Are you getting confused, poor dear?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > At this rate, we're gonna have the whole forum talking cabbages! :lol: :lol: :lol: ................ mind you, I've noticed some creeping into some of my posts here
> ...


One word.................. HevNav  :lol: - it's the scenic route!

Hev x


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

http://z14.invisionfree.com/Louis_Walsh ... wtopic=797


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> http://z14.invisionfree.com/Louis_Walsh_Online/index.php?showtopic=797


 :lol: :lol:

Reckon it could well be a thong


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> http://louiswalsh.lovinlouis.com/
> 
> Nice.


I WAS joking btw. :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > http://louiswalsh.lovinlouis.com/
> ...


I wasn't


----------

